# Problem with new Epson Workforce 30



## sparklingpeach (Nov 24, 2014)

Hello! I recently bought an Epson Workforce 30 and got a ciss with sub ink for it. The prints have been coming out very faded looking. My brother told me sometimes that happens and to just keep printing to get the ink flowing. I've printed about 30 pictures now, and while the pictures are slightly better, it still comes out pretty faded. I just wanted to know if this was normal or maybe a problem with the ciss or ink? Thank you!


----------



## mmoguls (Mar 9, 2009)

did you install the profile for the sub ink in your computer and are you using it to print?


----------

